

Helloday.tv: I had to share this, simply awesome - turar
http://helloday.tv

======
turar
Wow, I can't believe nobody cares about this. This is the best that I've seen
on the internets for a while. And with very nice presentation.

------
minalecs
what is this ? just random music player ?

~~~
turar
It's Pandora of music videos. You select music "styles" you like, and they get
played non-stop.

